# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  lỗi Request time out

## duhocbluesea

mình sử dụng vmware 6.5 để tạo* 1 máy ảo tên là pc_01: với ip:172.16.1.10/ subnet mask:255.255.255.0 với card ảo: ethernet* 
và máy *host( máy vật lý): ip: 172.16.1.3/ subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 với card ảo vware network adapter vnmet2*
và mình đã cấu hình: cho 2 card này cắm vào vmnet2 (switch ảo).

sau đó mình mở máy ảo pc_01: run->cmd, đánh vào dòng lệnh* ping 172.16.1.3 thì nó báo lỗi request time out*.

mình tìm hiểu và biết đây là lỗi cấu hình nút đích nhưng mình đã cấu hình cho 2 máy đúng như lý thuyết. các bạn giúp mình sửa lỗi này.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## prondass

bạn thử kiểm tra địa chỉ default getway của bạn xem sao nhé và đặt địa chỉ này của 2 máy giống nhau rồi ping lại

----------


## thapchidao

bạn tắt windows firewall cả hai máy xong ping lại thử xem sao nhé!

----------


## tranglee899

cách 1 : bạn sữa lại cấu hình card mạng chung là vmnet2 đi , chung card mạng mới được.1 cái vmnet 1 và 1 cái vmnet 2 thì ko ping được đâu.
cách 2 : điền dns của vmw 1 là chính ip của nó , xong qua máy host điền dns là ip của máy vmw1 là xong.
thân.

----------

